# Dog Vest



## willidru (Dec 27, 2013)

Duck season is almost here and my girl needs some new clothes. What dog vest would you recommend for duck hunting. Will be hunting refuges and rice fields in the Sacramento Valley.


----------



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hardcore Dog Vest http://www.hardcore-brands.com/2014-products/


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Have used the Banded vest and seems to be very well made. Havent had any bad luck with it yet and will use it again this season.


----------



## okredleggs (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got another Avery, have used for my female about 3 yrs, and have no complaints. I hunt a fair amount, mostly buck brush and open water. Flotation was helpful for those long swims....but they don't put it in them anymore. I believe Hardcore does and may have to pick one of those up too.


----------



## seemlykazoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Brettttka said:


> Have used the Banded vest and seems to be very well made. Havent had any bad luck with it yet and will use it again this season.


I have used the same too and I think it is worth every penny. Although there are some not so good reviews.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm using an Avery as well.


----------

